# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين البحرين >  أرجو الحصول على نسخة من قانون الاجراءات الجزائية البحريني

## المطروشي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 أخواني وأخواتي الأعضاء أرجو منكم تزويدي بنسخة من قانون الاجراءات الجزائية البحريني للاهمية 
شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . 
على حسن تعاونكم 
أخوكم / طارق المطروشي
الامارات

----------


## هيثم الفقى

هذه نسخة بالمرفقات :-

----------


## المطروشي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يعطيك ألف عافية 
شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

